# WBFF BIKINI PRO JUSTINE MUNRO



## PeterMichailidis




----------



## Derrel

Yowza!


----------



## 8ball

^^^^ Agreed


----------



## JMP09FG2

Thank you for this.


----------



## leejt1986

very nice, dont see anything wrong with it


----------



## Rosshole

what was your lighting setup for this?


----------



## SpaceKaza

This is realy a piece of art :thumbup:


----------



## PeterMichailidis

Rosshole said:


> what was your lighting setup for this?



3 point lighting:
One large softbox directly on model, two bare bulbs 45 degrees behind model (left and right)


----------



## waynegz1

Derrel said:


> Yowza!



x2


----------



## obx

SpaceKaza said:


> This is realy a piece of art :thumbup:



She is a piece of Art!!!!!


----------



## dukeboy1977

Gorgeous model man, congrats on getting to work with her. My only gripe is pic 2. The lighting on the left side ( HER RIGHT) is really harsh! It looks like her arm is on fire or something...NOT attractive! Pic 1 is your best of these two as she is very sexy!


----------



## PeterMichailidis

dukeboy1977 said:


> Gorgeous model man, congrats on getting to work with her. My only gripe is pic 2. The lighting on the left side ( HER RIGHT) is really harsh! It looks like her arm is on fire or something...NOT attractive! Pic 1 is your best of these two as she is very sexy!



Thanks for your input :mrgreen:
I actually don't might the harsh light and it does give off a 'burning' feeling, like the sun...my intention. The bright, hot, summer sun :thumbup:


----------



## ashleyx

These are great!  Best photos I've seen so far on the forum.  My only critique I could throw in about the 2nd photo on her right arm.  I would grab the burn tool and make a slight separation shadow or outline from in the inside of her forearm to the background.  Awesome pics man!


----------

